# Floor Mats



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*Has anyone purchased Lloyd Car Mats for their car?

I just ordered Ebony GTO crest Lloyd mats, I debated doing this for some time and thought I'd take a chance on them....

I've looked at different manufactures products and the Lloyds appear to be of higher quality. They come with metal grommets as well....

Was wondering if anyone has purchased them, and if you are happy with them, particularly the color match. They are advertised as an exact color match.

*


----------



## GTJimbO (Apr 28, 2006)

I have them in two of my other cars and can say they are very durable and plush. You won't be disappointed. Very good quality.

Jim Miller

'06 M6 18", Phantom Black
'93 Saab 900 turbo, Commemorative Edition #116 -- Has the Lloyd mats
'91 Saab 900 Turbo Special Edition Convertible -- also has Lloyd mats
'02 Saab 9-5 Aero SportWagon. Factory Mats.


----------



## A-Jay (Aug 9, 2006)

*Mat Question*

Will Custom Mats cut for the 05 GTO interior and trunk fit the 06 GTO interior and trunk
Thanks in advance
A-Jay


----------



## CPO's GTO (Jul 1, 2006)

Has anyone tried the mats on the 'Pontiacmall' web site off the pontiac web site? They run about the same as Lloyds (maybe a few $$ cheaper) at 
$130.


----------



## GTO JUDGE (May 14, 2005)

*I received my Lloyd front floor mats...... VERY NICE..... Although the color "Ebony" is advertised as an exact match in color to the OEM... It is NOT. They are black but not the deep black like the OEM.. You can see a charcol kind of color in it. 

I got the ones with the GTO crest... They do look great.

The grommet hook up is different. The unit installs in the hole in the floor board and has a L- shaped hook up with a stud with a rounded edge that comes up through the hole in the mat. This fastener swivels in the factory hole in the floor board. 

The underside has a rubber backing with NO nibs. 

The only thing that concerns me is, there is no heal protector, and am worried that the pivioting of my heals will wear the spot. I was told that there has not been an issue with them.... time will tell.

Found them on Ebay for 95.00.... I've seen the exact same ones on PYFC and other sites for more.

2 year warranty...*


----------

